# NYPD Housing Bureau



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing pictures from a photographer who worked for the agency, then retired to persue photography full time.
http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/03/on-the-beat-with-a-gun-and-a-camera/?src=tp


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Great pictures....I can attest from my time as a BHA cop that people actually do live in conditions like the one in #3.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Great post. As a hobby I also dabble in photography and I ussally have my camera when I am working. I have gotten some great shots both public safety related as well as just great sunrises and landscape shots. He was lucky that the guys he worked with didn't take themselves to seriously. Some of my coworkers freak out when they see the camera, others don't mind as they know I would never paint them in a negative light with my photos. As a project some day when I have the time I want to do some documentary photography with some big city police departments.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This ties into Delta's n00bs and wannabe's thread. As I looked at these _fantastic_ pictures I kept thinking, "Ok I can see how someone will make a complaint about THIS" or "Which boss will say they SHOULDN'T do THAT." and so forth.

So, they may no longer be the NYC HOUSING POLICE, they're the NYC HOUSING POLICE bureau. Same crummy job in a crummy location trying like hell to keep those decent hard working souls who are somewhat trapped there safe from the dirtbags who share the buildings.

I've seen dorm rooms very close to the apartment with the shit on the walls, and a few places WITH shit on the walls. It's not just in the slums.


----------

